# 35 Gal Planted Tank



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my tank so far, thinking of just letting the pants grow out before I add any more.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Running an airpump in a planted tank is bad because it knocks out the co2 from the water faster.

You don't have any co2 being pumped in there?

Nice layout


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Running an airpump in a planted tank is bad because it knocks out the co2 from the water faster.
> 
> You don't have any co2 being pumped in there?
> 
> Nice layout


Ya I forgot to turn it off this morning. Been thinking of cutting the time of light down to 8 hours a day, (currently 12hrs). No C02 yet, wasn't sure I needed it


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

destructo said:


> Ya I forgot to turn it off this morning. Been thinking of cutting the time of light down to 8 hours a day, (currently 12hrs). No C02 yet, wasn't sure I needed it


Those plants outght to be okay without it.
Might want to try fluorish excel.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought some Nutrafin Plant Gro (Iron Enriched) not sure if its helping or if I should even use it, as I have been gettin a bit more algae then usual.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is an updated pic of my tank, just did a trimming so things aren't as big as they use to be


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

destructo said:


> I bought some Nutrafin Plant Gro (Iron Enriched) not sure if its helping or if I should even use it, as I have been gettin a bit more algae then usual.


Nice tank! I have blue gravel in my fish tank as well. I like the bright view it gives.

_Nutrafin Plant Gro_ is a set of micronutrients plus Iron. It's useful. Without N,K,P fertilization, you can add smaller amount that they recommend on a bottle.
Iron is usually required by reddish plants. You don't have those, but it might be time to get some


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice tank! I have blue gravel in my fish tank as well. I like the bright view it gives.
> 
> _Nutrafin Plant Gro_ is a set of micronutrients plus Iron. It's useful. Without N,K,P fertilization, you can add smaller amount that they recommend on a bottle.
> Iron is usually required by reddish plants. You don't have those, but it might be time to get some


Thanks  I have since used up the bottle and moved on to Kent's Plant Pro and Flourish Excel. I think you are right though needs some other colors other then green


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice tank! I like how the plant on the far right is growing on the wood


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey man, nice to see your tank everything look great!


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

BeerBaron said:


> Hey man, nice to see your tank everything look great!


Thanks I can safely say you were a big help with it


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wow! your plants look really nice and bright! really pops against the gravel. the wisteria looks nice  Does it grow fast?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> wow! your plants look really nice and bright! really pops against the gravel. the wisteria looks nice  Does it grow fast?


It grows very fast I have already replanted clippings into my gf's tank and another one in mine. Most of the time when I am trimming I am throwing it away, if ya want any let me know


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

As it is a week or so ago.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

very natural look, I like it  

how much lighting are you using?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> very natural look, I like it
> 
> how much lighting are you using?


Thanks  I hope to have the Sunset Hydro grow through out the left side of the tank, then the wisteria and I might take out some of the vals in the back, or change the background, not sure yet.

As for lighting, using a Coralife 36" T5 NO light. 42watts in total


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my tank as of today. The wisteria had to be removed as it was dieing at the bottom, so I took clippings from another tank and planted a few where the old one was.

I would like to upgrade my lighting in the future and maybe even change the gravel and backing to a solid color. Any ideas?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

destructo said:


> Here is my tank as of today. The wisteria had to be removed as it was dieing at the bottom, so I took clippings from another tank and planted a few where the old one was.
> 
> I would like to upgrade my lighting in the future and maybe even change the gravel and backing to a solid color. Any ideas?


If you are going to change the gravle, look in to eco complete, if you still want to coloured gravle you can alway put it on top of the eco complete.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Ya I was planning on looking into that and changing the gravel from that hideous blue to a natural looking one.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Tank looks great, good job man. 
Eco Complete is great but if your looking for some options look into Fluvals new Substrate line. It's a light substrate that you don't want to disturb very much however it's really beautiful to look at and any fish/plants I've put on it have thrived. 

There's a few members on here that should have some pics around.
Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is my tank after the substrate swap out and background change.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Been a while since I updated this thread, here is the tank as of today.
I have cut down ferts to once a month, as it seemed my nitrates where far too high. 
Now things have leveled out, plants are growing and water is good


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

nice tank. i personally don't like the pot in the middle.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

tranceaddict said:


> nice tank. i personally don't like the pot in the middle.


I put it in there for my GBR, but they haven't used it, so may as well just take it out  Oh and btw trance is awsome


----------

